# “Not Connected to the Network”



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

When I go to Home/My Shows/Devices, this message is displayed. 

“Your TiVo box is not connected to the network, so other TiVo boxes cannot be displayed. Please check your network connection and try again.”

It IS connected to the network and I have no other devices. It works as it should. 

Will this change if I connect another Bolt?

TiVo ignores my help requests. 

Does everyone get this message?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cchenning said:


> Does everyone get this message?


No, only when there is a network problem. Home, Settings, Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting. Does the box pass all the tests?









Your MAC and IP address will be different.


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

cchenning said:


> When I go to Home/My Shows/Devices, this message is displayed.
> 
> "Your TiVo box is not connected to the network, so other TiVo boxes cannot be displayed. Please check your network connection and try again."
> 
> ...


I had this issue a while back. I was on an ethernet connection feeding from a switch. Changed the network setting to wireless which corrected the problem. After about a month I switched back to ethernet and everything is fine.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I had that problem a while back when I was still using "standby", turned that off (so the Bolt is always on) and it fixed it.
Did the same with my 2 Roamio's as well, since they had the same problem.

Supposedly, refreshing the GUI, "Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play" also sometimes fixes it.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> No, only when there is a network problem. Home, Settings, Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting. Does the box pass all the tests?
> 
> View attachment 61647
> 
> ...


Yes, it passes all of the tests.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I had this issue a while back. I was on an ethernet connection feeding from a switch. Changed the network setting to wireless which corrected the problem. After about a month I switched back to ethernet and everything is fine.


I also have it connected to a switch, but I get the same message when connecting wirelessly.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> I had that problem a while back when I was still using "standby", turned that off (so the Bolt is always on) and it fixed it.
> Did the same with my 2 Roamio's as well, since they had the same problem.
> 
> Supposedly, refreshing the GUI, "Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play" also sometimes fixes it.


"Standby" / "Power Save Settings" is Off, refreshing didn't make a difference.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I’m getting the same thing in both my bolts after a power blip. They can pass the network tests and troubleshooting. They can connect to TiVo service and Netflix. But they insist they are not on the network. Ethernet only. Obviously if it was a network issue they wouldn’t get an IP address or connect to TiVo or stream Netflix

WTH?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

m_jonis said:


> I'm getting the same thing in both my bolts after a power blip. They can pass the network tests and troubleshooting. They can connect to TiVo service and Netflix. But they insist they are not on the network. Ethernet only. Obviously if it was a network issue they wouldn't get an IP address or connect to TiVo or stream Netflix
> 
> WTH?


Is it a valid IP address on the same subnet as the rest of your network? 
and how are you connecting?


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Is it a valid IP address on the same subnet as the rest of your network?
> and how are you connecting?


Both Tivo Bolts are using ethernet. Both have a valid IP (I can ping it and connect to it with a browser and get the "congratulations, Tivo setup, blah blah" web page to load).

Very odd.


----------



## cchenning (Mar 6, 2008)

I have now tried my TIVO Bolt with four routers in three additional different locations with two different service providers AND I STILL GET THE SAME ERROR MESSAGE!! With each of the routers, I was able to connect, update, and watch streaming services.

In addition two my own router (Xfinity), I connected to two different Summit Broadband routers in two different locations (miles apart), and to a fourth Xfinity router in another county.

With each of the three extra routers, there were NO additional TiVo units connected to the network.

TiVo now ignores my "Support Case" #10208305, my comments just pile up on top of one another.

I would like to escalate this issue, are there any suggestions on how to contact someone to get this addressed?

It's no wonder that Summit Broadband passed up using TiVo equipment in Florida....


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

cchenning said:


> I have now tried my TIVO Bolt with four routers in three additional different locations with two different service providers AND I STILL GET THE SAME ERROR MESSAGE!! With each of the routers, I was able to connect, update, and watch streaming services.
> 
> In addition two my own router (Xfinity), I connected to two different Summit Broadband routers in two different locations (miles apart), and to a fourth Xfinity router in another county.
> 
> ...


Did you ever get this resolved ? As I am now seeing the same issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I am having the same issue to. And TiVo customer support has been useless. Nor do they even seem to care.


----------



## rimfire (10 mo ago)

I have this problem too (“Your TiVo box is not connected to the network, so other TiVo boxes cannot be displayed. Please check your network connection and try again.”), and have had it for at least a year. As another poster noted, my TiVo _is_ on the network, or it wouldn’t receive programming information.
I have 4 TiVos: two Bolts, one Series 4 Premier, and one Series 3 HD. The offending TiVo Bolt is in the living room (LR). The other Bolt is in my computer room. The Series 4 is in the garage. The Series 3 is in the Kids’ room.
I have 2 TV antennae in the attic. One gets everything except PBS, the other gets PBS and most (but not all) other channels. The two Bolts are connected to the non-PBS antenna via a splitter; the Series 4 and 3 TiVos are connected to the PBS antenna. I record everything but PBS on the LR Bolt and PBS on the garage Series 4. (I mostly use the computer room Bolt to watch and record college football.) So, it’s important to me to be able to watch PBS recordings on the LR Bolt, along with (almost) everything else.
Before I had the Bolt in the LR, I had the Series 4 there. I was able to watch PBS shows recorded on the Series 3 after transferring them to the Series 4. This _always_ worked.
(In my ignorance of the changes at TiVo and lesser quality of TiVo devices starting after the Series 4) I bought a Bolt when I bought a 4K TV for the LR. That’s when I discovered the Bolt didn’t faithfully show programs on other TiVos because of the “not connected” problem. I’ve been working on trying to fix the problem ever since. I’ve tried:
Switching the LR Bolt from gig ethernet to WiFi. This works for a few minutes then the problem recurs.
Moving the network cable from a switch in the TiVo cabinet to a direct connection to the main switch in my wiring cabinet. This effected a new switch and cable replacement. Again, this worked for a short while.
In going through the above, I discovered the problem can be fixed by soft booting the LR TiVo Bolt. This gives me the opportunity to transfer PBS recordings from the garage TiVo to the LR TiVo via TiVo online. I usually do this once a week.
A side note: the Bolt in my computer room never has this problem. It always shows the other TiVos under “devices”. Another side note: I put the computer room Bolt in the LR to see if it would always work there and: no, same problem. The net of all this seems to be there is a TiVo architectural anomaly that results in TiVo bolts in the LR refusing to show other networked TiVos in “devices” (after a short period of working correctly) but doesn’t keep them from getting programming updates via the network.
Two questions for the group:

Has anybody successfully fixed this?
Does anyone know if the TiVo Edge has the same problem?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

rimfire said:


> Has anybody successfully fixed this?


Not a fix but it is just a fact of life for me so I just automatically give it a nudge when it happens and I don't even think about it any more.

Just about anything I do with the network works. I go to network settings/Change Network Settings, select the IP address and then select Get automatically. These are the same settings I had, it doesn't change anything, but the nudge gets it seeing everything again for a few hours, days, sometimes weeks.

If you want to use Tivos I'm afraid these petty aggravations are likely to increase over time as the company continues its decline. They aren't so much going to stop working suddenly as just become too much of a bother to be worth it.


----------



## Audiophiletom (Jan 13, 2020)

Wil said:


> Not a fix but it is just a fact of life for me so I just automatically give it a nudge when it happens and I don't even think about it any more.
> 
> Just about anything I do with the network works. I go to network settings/Change Network Settings, select the IP address and then select Get automatically. These are the same settings I had, it doesn't change anything, but the nudge gets it seeing everything again for a few hours, days, sometimes weeks.
> 
> If you want to use Tivos I'm afraid these petty aggravations are likely to increase over time as the company continues its decline. They aren't so much going to stop working suddenly as just become too much of a bother to be worth it.


----------



## schmegs (Apr 4, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, is everyone with the problem using the classic interface or hydra? I have this problem constantly (on ethernet or wifi). I see it mostly when I try to view my to do list. I never upgraded to hydra, so I'm wondering if it's fixed there, and this is TiVo's way of nudging me to finally "upgrade."


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

schmegs said:


> Just out of curiosity, is everyone with the problem using the classic interface or hydra? I have this problem constantly (on ethernet or wifi). I see it mostly when I try to view my to do list. I never upgraded to hydra, so I'm wondering if it's fixed there, and this is TiVo's way of nudging me to finally "upgrade."


No, happened to me with Hydra. Turned out eventually I was able to diagnose a problem with the network switch the Tivo was plugged into. It was faulty somehow (although how you can get an IP, etc. and it not work, I don't know). Replaced the switch and all was better.


----------

